# remote desktop using mac address?



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

is there a way to make remote desktop easier?
why can't we just use mac address for remote destop? since there is no two mac address that are alike.

i hate of using logmeon and vnc.

from school if i want to remote to home pc, i will just type in the mac address.

isn't that simple?


----------



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

That's actually a good idea for a remote desktop application but I don't think that'll ever be implemented. Besides there shouldn't be 2 ip addresses that are alike on the same network. What operating system are you using? If you are using Windows XP Pro or Vista Business or higher just use RDC.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

It might work if the two computers are on the same ethernet network, but how are you going to access it over the internet? Doesn't a MAC address operate at a different layer than an IP address? I don't think you'd be able to connect to your PC using the lower layer at which MAC addresses operate if you're not directly on the same network.


----------



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

Blah is correct. It would still need to send arp request to get the mac address and to do that you would need a computer name or ip address. Besides I remote desktop all the time from school and it caches all the credentials needed to connect. As long as the the server computer (your home computer) has windows XP pro, Windows Vista Business or Ultimate you can connect with RDC which is the built in Remote desktop application.


----------



## kvijay (Jul 9, 2008)

hi !!!!!!!!!
try "teamviewer"


kvijay


----------

